# Small but nice mantid photo gallery



## LGMS (Sep 28, 2005)

Not a lot of different species but very nice for IDing some of them, worth bookmarking for future reference.

http://bobjensenphotography.com/-/bobjense...ery.asp?cat=349


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 28, 2005)

Quality photos


----------



## Ian (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, those orchids are beautiful. Are they your pix?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## LGMS (Sep 28, 2005)

> Wow, those orchids are beautiful. Are they your pix?Cheers,
> 
> Ian


Wish they were Ian. The fellow who took the pix knows his hobby well. While the quality will vary substantially, to see thousands of mantid pix search on Google for "mantid" but click on the "Images" button at the top left of the page for the search parameter. You should come up with 3,210 hits. Not all are for the insect, some are drawings but they will point you to Web sites that have mantid pix. That's how I found that Web site, I love his African Flower Mantid pix, gorgeous creature!

Rgds,

Louis


----------



## hortus (Sep 28, 2005)

i wonder if they were artificially placed cause none were in containers. if he found them all in their natural habitat he has skill (and money for travel)


----------



## Ian (Sep 29, 2005)

yeah, some of his other pix our outstanding to! And that last PW in threat display, thats a really nice one.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

